# New endo / selenium advice?



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

So, I saw a new endo this week (I had a terrible experience with one last month). She was worth the long trip. Almost the first thing she said upon entering the room was that my labs are "all over the place" (as opposed to the other endo, and GP, who said they're "normal"--I mean, my TSH has been everywhere from 0.115 to 7.2 in the past year). She didn't seem crazy about trying Armour, considering how I've been bouncing around, but she's definitely the most competent doctor I've seen so far. She's open to testing my other antibodies (I've only had TPO tested) to see if I have Graves' also, BUT since I just increased my Sythroid dosage a few weeks ago, she's making me wait TEN WEEKS to come back for labs. TEN WEEKS!!!!!!!!!! Yikes.

In the meantime, I'm thinking of trying selenium, but do you guys think this is wise or should I wait until I have these labs done so they don't come back skewed? Has it helped any of you? Maybe the Synthroid will start kicking in more and I'll feel better soon, but right now I'm tempted to try anything that might help, but I don't want to screw up these labs.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

With hashi's, it isn't uncommon for your labs to be all over the place. My TSH has been as low as .09 and as high as 9.72. Labs, labs, labs,,,,I hate them, but they are a necessary evil. I would rather go by how I feel and use the labs as a guide to get me feeling better. 
I use Selenium and after awhile I had to decrease my Naturethroid from 1 grain to a half grain. Not sure if it's the selenium that helped bring down the antibodies which in turn calmed my immune system or not, but I sure feel better now. My antibodies have been as high as 439 and now are in the 200 range. But I am also gluten free as gluten is a major trigger for me. I don't know about "skewing" labs or not, but I think it helps with calming your system. At least for me anyway.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Well, I think it depends on how badly you feel. If you have lots of signs, are really symptomatic, and feel hypo and under-medicated -- I don't see where taking some Selenium is going to hurt. Good to hear about this new doc and her openness, but yes, waiting ten weeks sounds like a friggin' eternity for thyroid med titration. Just don't take over 200 mcg of Selenium a day, if you decide to do it.

I have taken Selenium in the past and have returned to being more consistent about it. Still, my antibodies (especially TPO) have been increasing, after a period of being on the low end. I think half of this stuff is doing the right thing, and the other half is pure luck. Then again, I'm kind of a problem child when it comes to complicated patients.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I have read that too much selenium in supplement form can possibly make things worse, particularly when it comes to hair loss and for me that's a big deal because my hair is thinning quite badly. 
You have to be careful because selenium can also be added in multivitamins. I just noticed yesterday that it's in my vitamin B complex vitamins.
If I were to take a supplement I'd start slowly. Apparently your daily requirement through diet is only 55 micrograms.
I'm opting for getting it through diet. I eat four brazil nuts every day and include eggs in my diet. It's in chicken, beef, pork, fish, sunflower seeds, onions, mushrooms....
I'm hoping that diet alone can make a difference. It's all I've got to work with at the moment anyway.


----------

